# [Nouvelle partition]Comment la voir sans avoir à reboot

## nico_calais

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une nouvelle partition /dev/sda3 à partir de cfdisk sur une gentoo déjà installée. Ca m'arrive à chaque fois. Pour la voir dans /dev et donc pouvoir l'utiliser, il faut que je redemarre la machine.

Y a t'il moyen de pouvoir travailler sur cette partition (donc pouvoir la voir dans /dev) sans avoir à redemarrer ?

----------

## razer

Je ne pense pas que cela soit inhérent à dev (udev), je pense que c'est une limitation des tables de partition de nos PCs, qui impose de rebooter à partir du moment ou le disque est en utilisation lors du partitionnement.

Bref, je crois que c'est une contrainte "physique", et non logicielle...

----------

## guilc

Dans ce cas précis, le kernel a besoin de rebooter pour recharger la table de partition d'un disque en cours d'utilisation effectivement. udev n'y est pour rien  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Y a t'il moyen de pouvoir travailler sur cette partition (donc pouvoir la voir dans /dev) sans avoir à redemarrer ?

 

partprobe (fourni par sys-apps/parted) devrait pouvoir t'aider.

 *man partprobe wrote:*   

>        partprobe  is  a  program  that  informs the operating system kernel of partition table
> 
>        changes, by requesting that the operating system re-read the partition table.

 

----------

## nico_calais

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Y a t'il moyen de pouvoir travailler sur cette partition (donc pouvoir la voir dans /dev) sans avoir à redemarrer ? 
> 
> partprobe (fourni par sys-apps/parted) devrait pouvoir t'aider.
> 
>  *man partprobe wrote:*          partprobe  is  a  program  that  informs the operating system kernel of partition table
> ...

 

Merci pour l'info. J'avais vu cet outil sur le net mais je savais pas quel etait le nom du paquet.

Mais bon ça sera pour une prochaine fois. J'ai redemarré le serveur du coup   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans le même ordre d'idée, ya kpartx pour détecter une nouvelle partition.

Et pour ceux qui se posent ou poseront la question pour un nouveau disque ajouté à chaud (au hasard, dans une VM), une commande qui ne s'invente pas:

```
echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/hostX/scan
```

Et magie...

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## Leander256

Je vois que tout le monde y va à coeur-joie de sa commande obscure, mais si tu es amené à faire souvent ce genre de manipulation, tu y gagneras sûrement à utiliser LVM (qui propose aussi d'autres avantages comme de pouvoir redimensionner les partitions à chaud, pourvu que le FS en soit capable aussi).

----------

## El_Goretto

@Leander256: ça ne change pas le coeur du problème...

LVM a bien besoin de PVs, or si tu es prévoyant et prudent, ton disque n'est pas dès le départ complètement alloué en différentes partitions (genre à la fin tu n'a pas créé 1 énorme PV avec tout l'espace restant). Et le problème peut survenir un jour où il faudra trouver de l'espace dans un VG qui n'en a plus. Donc création de PV dans l'espace disque libre.

----------

## Poussin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @Leander256: ça ne change pas le coeur du problème...
> 
> LVM a bien besoin de PVs, or si tu es prévoyant et prudent, ton disque n'est pas dès le départ complètement alloué en différentes partitions (genre à la fin tu n'a pas créé 1 énorme PV avec tout l'espace restant). Et le problème peut survenir un jour où il faudra trouver de l'espace dans un VG qui n'en a plus. Donc création de PV dans l'espace disque libre.

 

Bo... Suffit d'ajouter un disque  :Very Happy: . Perso je crée un enorme PV, mais que je n'assigne pas entièrement aux LV

----------

